
Flashing FPGAs with Your Phone - ryanmjacobs
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ryanmjacobs/webfpga-rapid-fpga-development-system/posts/2535494
======
johncmouser
Neat, but not sure how much I would want to rely on a cloud service

